# Marco Mengoni, L'essenziale. Video



## admin (17 Febbraio 2013)

Marco Mengoni, L'Essenziale. La canzone che ha vinto l'edizione di *Sanremo 2013*

*Video da Youtube*


----------



## tamba84 (17 Febbraio 2013)

bella canzone.


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Canzone vuota, priva di entusiasmo, una delle più brutte del Festival. Se ha vinto, è più per un fatto riguardante il suo personaggio.


----------



## juventino (17 Febbraio 2013)

Oscena.


----------



## bmb (17 Febbraio 2013)

Canzone discreta. Ma da quando lo sento, sto qua, mi sembra che canti sempre la stessa.


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2013)

Ma chi sarebbe sto Mengoni? Da dove è uscito? Mai visto nè sentito prima


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma chi sarebbe sto Mengoni? Da dove è uscito? Mai visto nè sentito prima



Ha vinto X-Factor.


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2013)

Ah, ecco...


----------



## tamba84 (17 Febbraio 2013)

mi spiegate perchè per voi se uno esce da x-factor amici ecc non sà cantare anche se fà una bella canzone??

non esiste un solo tipo di musica o un solo tipo d persone capaci.

allora teniamo sempre gli stessi perchè se la gente vien fuori dal nulla (vediu modà che tantisembrano odiare) o dai reality (marrone,amoroso,mengoni su cui tanti sparano a zer...)è un incapace che non merita..

forse bisognerebbe ascoltare le canzoni e rifletterci sopra,quella dei modà per dire ma anche qulla della marrone che ha vinto l'anno scorso aveva un bel significato ma perchè la cantan loro non và bene

io questo lo chiamo esser prevenuti e molto.


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Febbraio 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> mi spiegate perchè per voi se uno esce da x-factor amici ecc non sà cantare anche se fà una bella canzone??
> 
> non esiste un solo tipo di musica o un solo tipo d persone capaci.
> 
> ...


Mah, da Amici sinceramente mi fanno pena un pò tutti quelli venuti da lì, tutti musicalmente banali e sempliciotti. Forse da X-Factor qualcuno decente ci è uscito, ad esempio l'ex degli Aram-Quartet che ha vinto nei giovani non mi è affatto dispiaciuto e neanche Nathalie, ma Mengoni, Ferreri, Noemi sono solo degli accattoni.


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> mi spiegate perchè per voi se uno esce da x-factor amici ecc non sà cantare anche se fà una bella canzone??
> 
> non esiste un solo tipo di musica o un solo tipo d persone capaci.
> 
> ...



La musica è fatta di gavetta e sudore, non di reality show. Nelle piazze ci sono tanti musicisti (che suonano chiedendo l'elemosina) che danno 3 piste a tutto il cast di Sanremo.

Questi sono pupazzi costruiti a tavolino dalle case discografie, con la musica non c'entrano nulla


----------



## esjie (17 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Now i'm here (17 Febbraio 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> mi spiegate perchè per voi se uno esce da x-factor amici ecc non sà cantare anche se fà una bella canzone??
> 
> non esiste un solo tipo di musica o un solo tipo d persone capaci.
> 
> ...



a me degli ex x-factor non dispiace noemi, nonostante non sia il tipo di musica che solitamente ascolto, però mi piacciono parecchie sue canzoni. 
mengoni secondo me ha capacità, ma è sfruttato male, non mi piace il personaggio che si è cucito addosso, inoltre si atteggia troppo, sta diventando una caricatura di sè stesso. 
quando era a x factor lo trovavo più bravo e naturale. 

degli ex amici non mi piace quasi nessuno, mi sembrano troppo "urlatori", emma e la amoroso su tutte. 
l'hanno scorso non mi era dispiaciuto pierdavide carone (che aveva cantato a sanremo in coppia con lucio dalla).


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2013)

Ecco chi andava una volta a Sanremo


----------



## tamba84 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La musica è fatta di gavetta e sudore, non di reality show. Nelle piazze ci sono tanti musicisti (che suonano chiedendo l'elemosina) che danno 3 piste a tutto il cast di Sanremo.
> 
> Questi sono pupazzi costruiti a tavolino dalle case discografie, con la musica non c'entrano nulla



forse non sai che gruppi come i modà negroamaro ecc posson non piacere ma han fatto tanta tantissima gavetta partendo dal basso ma molto,e che una volta raggiunto il successo sembra che tutti li debbano odiare (io ci vedo anche un pò d'invidia ma va bè)

diverso discorso su quelle dei reality non tutte quele/i che ci escono dai realty show son per forza bravi (per dire una noemi non mi piace)ma manco tutte incompetenti e l'aver fatto o meno un reality show non credo debba essere un fattore in più o meno ma un solo dato si dovrebbe solo valutare come cantano e basta (cioè non son tutti pupazzi come pensi)

poi sarò di parte io perchè m piacciono i modà e la marrone (come tantissimi altri gruppi e cantanti che non vengono da realitym show ecc..)

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco chi andava una volta a Sanremo



ok ammetto la mia ignoranza non so chi siano i 2 del video ma cmq penso che tutto musica compresa cambi e che si debbano proporre anche volti nuovi


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2013)

Con tutto il rispetto, ma se non sai chi siano i due del video non possiamo parlare di musica.


----------



## tamba84 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Con tutto il rispetto, ma se non sai chi siano i due del video non possiamo parlare di musica.



io di musica son semi-autodidatta (cresciiuto come tanti con artisti italiani e pop commerciali-883 jovanotti che ora non mi piace più- aqua ecc la scoperta di gruppi e cantanti anni 70-80 è iniziata tardiva ed è ancora in formazione

motivo per cui non conosco loro come magari tanti altri come invece ne conosco altri.

ne cmq uno deve conoscere tutti i musicisti esistenti e passati per poter parlar d musica,almeno secondo me.


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2013)

La conoscenza è data dalla storia e dall'esperienza. Se uno non conosce Cristoforo Colombo può dire che Soldini è il più grande navigatore della storia. Ma non è così. 

La musica di oggi è il nulla assoluto (ma non solo in Italia, a livello mondiale). Sono tutti pupazzi nelle mani dei produttori. Nessuno è in grado di cambiare la storia della musica, di apportare qualcosa di nuovo. E' tutta gente di passaggio, che tra 10 anni finirà nel dimenticatoio.


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Febbraio 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> io di musica son semi-autodidatta (cresciiuto come tanti con artisti italiani e pop commerciali-883 jovanotti che ora non mi piace più- aqua ecc la scoperta di gruppi e cantanti anni 70-80 è iniziata tardiva ed è ancora in formazione
> 
> motivo per cui non conosco loro come magari tanti altri come invece ne conosco altri.
> 
> ne cmq uno deve conoscere tutti i musicisti esistenti e passati per poter parlar d musica,almeno secondo me.


Ma solo a me sti 883, facevan defecare fin da quando ero piccolo? Ero ***** io, o erano così scarsi loro? E contate che da piccolo andavo pazzo per le sigle di Cristina D'avena e Giorgio Vanni, di certo non per Beethoven e Mozart.


----------



## tamba84 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conoscenza è data dalla storia e dall'esperienza. Se uno non conosce Cristoforo Colombo può dire che Soldini è il più grande navigatore della storia. Ma non è così.
> 
> La musica di oggi è il nulla assoluto (ma non solo in Italia, a livello mondiale). Sono tutti pupazzi nelle mani dei produttori. Nessuno è in grado di cambiare la storia della musica, di apportare qualcosa di nuovo. E' tutta gente di passaggio, che tra 10 anni finirà nel dimenticatoio.




quindi se uno non conosce jimmy page ma i queen o i nirvana ha una conoscenza imperfetta o altri 300 esempi?

allora seguendo il tuo ragionamento facciamo estinguere la musica perchè tanto nessuno ne cambierà la storia?

bo non capisco il ragionamento(senza offesa)


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2013)

Per quanto mi riguarda, la musica è praticamente estinta (ma è un mio punto di vista). Non ascolto praticamente nulla di attuale. Ho i miei vecchi dischi che custodisco gelosamente.

Se vuoi capire la musica attuale (ma anche i Queen, i Nirvana et similia) devi tornare per forza agli anni '70. Perchè è partito (e finito, a livello di rivoluzioni) tutto da lì.


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Febbraio 2013)

che tristezza però vedere artisti di un certo calibro esibirsi in playback.


----------



## tamba84 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda, la musica è praticamente estinta (ma è un mio punto di vista). Non ascolto praticamente nulla di attuale. Ho i miei vecchi dischi che custodisco gelosamente.
> 
> Se vuoi capire la musica attuale (ma anche i Queen, i Nirvana et similia) devi tornare per forza agli anni '70. Perchè è partito (e finito, a livello di rivoluzioni) tutto da lì.



ok tua libera scelta

solo mi pare di notare un compromesso: dici che non ascolti nulla di attuale ma se non ascolti nulla di attuale come fai a dire che fà tutto schifo?

se non ascolto un gruppo (sia anni 60-70- o 2000 e rotti)come faccio a dargli un giudizio?

non inventeranno nulla vero però come faccio a valutare a priori un cantante?

un discorso cosi sotto un certo punto di vista può avvalorare la mia tesi di esser prevenuti

se si capisce che intendo


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2013)

Non li ascolto nel senso che non compro (scarico) dischi. Mi basta sentire una canzonetta per spegnere la radio o cambiare stazione


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Gli artisti bravi ci sono, basta cercare. Già a Sanremo abbiamo trovato gli Almamegretta e i Marta Sui Tubi, che sono molto bravi e che hanno già tanti anni di carriera, specie i primi.


----------



## tamba84 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non li ascolto nel senso che non compro (scarico) dischi. Mi basta sentire una canzonetta per spegnere la radio o cambiare stazione



a ok cosi è più chiaro


----------



## Brain84 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Tornando all'argomento del topic, Mengoni secondo me ha una bella voce veramente. Vero che si atteggia un po' ma questo lo chiede la casa discografica, è ovvio..ha un target così e purtroppo così dev'essere.
La canzone in se non è affatto male, certo non è che il testo sia da strapparsi i capelli ma preferisco che abbia vinto lui invece dei Modà o altri scoreggioni


----------



## Livestrong (18 Febbraio 2013)

Tutte le sue canzoni sono uguali, ha una voce secondo me noiosa.... Poi a uno capisco possa piacere perché ha un suono dolce, ma è dvvero roba vista un miliardo di volte


----------



## Prinz (18 Febbraio 2013)

ballata sanremese senza ******a e senza lode.


----------

